# ERRATIC TEMP AND FUEL GAUGES



## RUE111 (Nov 20, 2010)

VEHICLE IS A 90 HARDBODY. OVER 5 YEARS ENGINE TEMP ACCORDING TO THE GAUGE HAS SLOWLY ROSE TO 3/4 FROM JUST UNDER 1/2. I AM PRETTY SURE NO PROBLEMS WITH COOLING SYSTEM DUE TO NEW RADIATOR, T-STAT, WATER PUMP, RADIATOR CAP, HOSES, TEMP SENDING UNIT AND HAVE REPLACED TEMP GAUGE IN DASH. WITHIN THE LAST FEW DAYS TEMP WILL JUMP UP AND THEN GO BACK TO 3/4 WHILE ALSO FUEL GAUGE WILL FLUCTUATE MOSTLY AT DIFFERENT TIMES. I HAVE ACCESS TO ANOTHER GAUGE CLUSTER FROM A FRIENDS TRUCK BUT WAS WONDERING IF THIS COULD BE A REGULATOR ISSUE. ALL THE POSTS I HAVE READ HAVE STATED THAT THE GAUGES HAVE STOPPED WORKING COMPLETELY AND THE REGULATOR WAS DEFECTIVE.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check for faulty connections and broken or loose electrical connections..
az checks altenators on the truck so get it tested..


if you have the cluster go ahead and swap it to see if it does work..


----------



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

My fuel gauge can be extremely jumpy at times. I drive a '95 and notice it will jump up going up hills and dive down going down hills dramatically. It's really annoying. Every so often it will go in freak out mode on the highway and will automatically jump all over the place. I have no explanation for it either.


----------



## RUE111 (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks guys for the response. i switched out the gauge cluster and no more erratic behavior for now. temp is still at 3/4 but used a fluke thermocouple in radiator and temp holding at 176 degrees. will see when put a few more miles on it. and both clusters are from a 90 and did not have the square regulator but another type of deal in their in the same area.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There were two differant makes of dash voltage regulators. One looked like a tiny amp and the other was round and silver, each with a few wires coming out of it. Pretty much interchangeable except, IIRC, the wires on one were a little shorter than on the other, so the one could type could be used on either cluster, but not the other type.


----------

